# Photoshop Tutorial: Shocking Text Effect



## Jitin (Feb 8, 2006)

Presenting to you a fine text effect using Photoshop

Comments always welcome


```
*rapidshare.de/files/12470796/Shocking_Text.zip.html
```

NOTE: This text effect created by original author I just produced it in interactive format.


----------



## SignificantMind (Feb 9, 2006)

Erm downloading a tutorial gives me creeps.


----------



## coolendra (Feb 11, 2006)

nice 1 dude !!!!!!!!


----------



## vijay_7287 (Feb 12, 2006)

awesome feature


----------



## tubelight (Feb 13, 2006)

thx man i have been looking for good PS tuts ^_^


----------



## olly (May 4, 2006)

Nice Tutorial Buddy, I was Looking 4 Photoshop Tutorials


----------



## ilugd (May 4, 2006)

Aren't there any cool tutorials for gimp. I am seeing a lot of threads on photoshop but why none on gimp? I am just learning gimp and it has all features which are in photoshop. Is it because it looks too geeky?


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (May 8, 2006)

Nice Tutorial Buddy, I was Looking 4 Photoshop Tutorials


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Dec 21, 2006)

can any one tell me how this tutorial was made ... i mean using flash but how??


----------



## blueshift (Dec 21, 2006)

That file has been deleted from RS.
Flash can be made from Macromedia Flash 8/MX. What in particular you are asking about?


----------



## nithinks (Dec 23, 2006)

Link is not working...


----------



## blueshift (Dec 23, 2006)

I guess this was the tutorial.


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Dec 24, 2006)

blueshift said:
			
		

> I guess this was the tutorial.



ya this was the tutorial but he had shown it clearly using  flash .......... i still dont know how he had made it .......sum1 please tell me ...if u say i ll upload that swf file  again .............blueshift can u help?


----------



## blueshift (Dec 24, 2006)

I too had created flash tutorial in past which was made using Swish. 
Zip the flash file and show me. 

And if you have any problems, i suggest to make a new thread.


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Dec 24, 2006)

blueshift said:
			
		

> I too had created flash tutorial in past which was made using Swish.
> Zip the flash file and show me.
> 
> And if you have any problems, i suggest to make a new thread.



here u go *rapidshare.com/files/8739075/Shocking_Text.zip


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 24, 2006)

Awesoooome


----------



## blueshift (Dec 24, 2006)

These are the softwares that will help you in creating flash tutorials.

*Wink*
2.77MB
*www.debugmode.com/wink/

*CamStudio*
1.7MB
*camstudio.org/

*ZD Soft Screen Recorder*
1.1MB
*www.zdsoft.com/screen-recorder

*Viewlet Builder*
*www.qarbon.com/presentation-software/viewletbuilder

*Captivate*
*www.adobe.com/products/captivate/


----------



## Jitin (Dec 27, 2006)

here are the tuts I made
Shocking Effect

```
*rapidshare.com/files/9109134/Shocking_Effect.rar.html
```
and another one
Glow Text

```
*rapidshare.com/files/9109194/Glow_Effect.rar.html
```
once again credit goes to original author I just produced it in interactive format
regards


----------

